# Squeaky clutch pedal



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey all,

Does anyone have access to the TSB re squeaky clutch pedal? I have a '14 LT Manual and my clutch pedal squeaks every time I push on it (whether the vehicle is operating or not). 

Dealership has contacted techline but apparently there is no fix at the moment? I kind of find it hard to believe -- but you never know I suppose..


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Wd-40


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tracepk said:


> Wd-40


WD-40 is not a lubricant. It has two purposes:

1. Water displacement
2. Rust penetration

Once the film dries up, all you have left is gum, which attracts dirt and makes the problem worse than it was before, and the only way to remove it is...use more WD-40. 

If you need to permanently lubricate something, use a product that does not attract dirt and lubricates once it has dried. There are several products on the market in an aerosol form that do this.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the same issue. Just waiting until I go to dealer with a nice long list. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Both my Cruze have MT and the same issue.... I try to shift without clutch


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

Probably just the spring above the clutch pedal that needs to be greased. Don't use WD-40 it won't last very long. Use a high temp grease. I had to do this for my '04 Civic and it fixed the issue right up and it lasts pretty long.


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

Second dealership is suspecting throw-out bearing. This should be fun...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had that problem and the problem was me/the seat. I moved to far forward or backward and I was pushing the pedal sideways. Nothing for the dealer to do. Don't bother readjust your seat.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Bruno said:


> I have a '14 LT Manual and my clutch pedal squeaks every time I push on it (whether the vehicle is operating or not).





Bruno said:


> Second dealership is suspecting throw-out bearing. This should be fun...


*Does not compute.* It cannot be the throw-out bearing if the pedal squeaks when the vehicle isn't running. Look for straight forward, common sense answers first ... and don't make a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I greased the spring contact points with white lithium and mine shut up. 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> WD-40 is not a lubricant. It has two purposes:
> 
> 1. Water displacement
> 2. Rust penetration
> ...


That is why they advertise for "anything that sticks or squeaks". Spray white lithium grease does the best! for what OP wants and permanent lubrication. I don't know about the Water displacement
and Rust penetration but I agree it is not a permanent lubrication application.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Does not compute.* It cannot be the throw-out bearing if the pedal squeaks when the vehicle isn't running. Look for straight forward, common sense answers first ... and don't make a mountain out of a mole hill.


I was wondering how they came to throw-out bearing also?!?!? Or hoping you don't know any better ergo......


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Patman said:


> Or hoping you don't know any better ergo......


ergo...... Exactly.​


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a decent technical background.. hence why the bearing makes no sense to me also.. It's my first manual gearbox equipped car in quite a few years -- I don't do my own maintenance; will let the original selling dealership have a whack at it when I have a chance.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

its best if you handle it that way when it comes back you know how to handle it lithium grease is all the dealer is going to use to clear it up is very simple


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there Zach.K.

Are you still experiencing this concern with your vehicle? We will be glad to contact your dealership on your behalf regarding your concerns. Please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if we can be of any extra assistance. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hit my clutch hinge points shown below with white lithium grease spray and seems to have resolved the problem.


----------

